# B12 Drum to Disc brake conversion??



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Has any ever converted their B12 rear drum brakes to disc brakes? Does anyone have any information for me?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

ask hybird det and boost boy the have read disk


----------

